# Diapherodes gigantea (GIANT LIME GREEN STICK INSECT) WHAT DO THEY EAT??



## DAVE3485UK

I HAVE JUST PURCHASED SOME Diapherodes gigantea (GIANT LIME GREEN STICK INSECT) EGGS & HAVE BEEN TOLD THEY SHOULD START HATCHING SOON? I CANT SEEM TO FIND A CARESHEET AS EASY AS USUAL.
DOES ANYBODY NO WHAT THE BEST FOOD FOR THESE LITTLE INSECTS IS?? THANKYOU


----------



## iiisecondcreep

WHOA! caps lock!!!

*Google* search says: Eucaluptus but will accept bramble, evergreen oak, sweet bay.



ps... LITTLE insects?!


----------



## Cosmicbug

In my experience will only take eucaluptus as hatchlings, but you should beable to get them to except bramble in later instars.


----------



## joeyboy

eucalyptus is all they really like but i think you can get them onto bramble too. However when their small nymphs eucalyptus would probably be necessary for them to grow up healthy, I'd like some but i have no Eucalyptus trees near me.


----------



## Slinkies mum

Cosmicbug said:


> In my experience will only take eucaluptus as hatchlings, but you should beable to get them to except bramble in later instars.


I have had quite a few hatch and lost them within a few days. Even on eucalypus they can be difficult to kick start feeding.
Strange really but one of mine just sat on a bramble leaf ate around itself then moved on to another its now in it's 3rd instar, whilst all the rest just perished.


----------



## joeyboy

Slinkies mum said:


> I have had quite a few hatch and lost them within a few days. Even on eucalypus they can be difficult to kick start feeding.
> Strange really but one of mine just sat on a bramble leaf ate around itself then moved on to another its now in it's 3rd instar, whilst all the rest just perished.


If there's any more evidence more them maturing on bramble I'll think about getting them. I haven't considered it because all I have near me is bramble, privet, silver birch(things seem to like it) and oak in summer.


----------



## Slinkies mum

For the one that survived on bramble at least 8 didn't. I tried everything even to the point of chopping the leaves but nothing worked. I had eucalyptus at the time (my plants have since died) but the leaves were too tough I think.

I've been told housing them with adults help but I only had the eggs no adults.

It's a shame really because the hatch is quite good. But from what I can gather even if they eat you can still lose them at any stage with no apparent cause of death.


----------



## pecks

I have found they seem to be eucalyptus only but will nibble at some Acacia. A freind of mine breeds hundreds, only on Eucalyptus though.


----------

